# Which of these species is fragrant? Phrag richteri or Phrag popowii.



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 24, 2016)

I recently acquired a Phrag. richteri x popowii (see http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41673), and I've noticed that the flowers are fragrant around mid-day. I was curious which species contributes to this scent, if anybody has noticed.

I've never seen any reference to either species having a fragrance, so I thought I'd ask here.

I discovered this by accident. I was watering later than usual yesterday morning, and when I went to water this plant, which sits at nose level, I noticed a musky smell, nothing strong, while I was adjusting the petals so they wouldn't tangle.

Thinking that the scent couldn't be coming from the flowers, I turned the plant and gave a good sniff to the flower on the other spike, and it had the same scent. The scent faded through the day, and in the evening, I didn't detect it anymore. So, today, just a short while ago, I tested it again, and the scent is back.

So, it seems like one or maybe both parents must be fragrant. I have other hybrids with popowii (labelled as warscewiczianum), including a Super Grande that's currently in bloom, but these don't seem to be scented.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 24, 2016)

Interesting. I never noticed a fragrance in either parent.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 24, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Interesting. I never noticed a fragrance in either parent.



I don't recall ever reading or hearing any mention of it, either. The time frame is also very limited, seems like it starts an hour or two before noon, and fades sometime in the afternoon. Maybe the short duration and the faintness explains why it's not documented?

It's not a floral scent, it's sort of musky. I don't find it unpleasant, but I could see some people finding it offensive. Similar to the way Phal. venosa is sometimes described as pleasant, but sometimes described as offensive.

I guess I have no choice to buy both parent species and find out for sure!


----------



## troy (Jul 24, 2016)

Neither are fragrant, although they are a few of the best phrags!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## JAB (Jul 28, 2016)

I have heard many say they actually get a musk or cat piss smell from popowii.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 29, 2016)

JAB said:


> I have heard many say they actually get a musk or cat piss smell from popowii.



Yeah, that sounds like what I'm smelling. It's sort of a perfumy version of animal urine. Glad to hear I'm not imagining this! The scent has gotten stronger and seems to be lasting into the evening unless I leave the fans blowing in that direction.

Also, I'd love to have a whiff of a popowii x schlimii just to experience how those scents work together in a hybrid.

Thanks for the info!


----------

